# Wax on a brand new board?



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Not really unless you have very specific snow conditions that call for a different type of wax. Think really warm snow or really cold snow. Otherwise the all around wax that most board companies use should be fine.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a brand new 2010 Nitro Volume and I just took it to get it waxed. I know I should do it myself, but I need the practice first and my brand new board is not where I am going to be practicing. Anyway, I think it's all up to you. Personally, I'm not trusting the factory enough to care about my wax on my board so I took it in and had it done. $12 for peace of mind is fine with me.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

get it waxed or d.i.y


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Factory wax is just to protect the base. You can ride it for a day if you want; no harm in that. After that, the base will be dry and you will want to wax it both for performance and to protect the base; this is especially true for sintered bases.


Might depend on the board company then. I know on my T6 from Burton I didn't need to wax it till halfway through the season. On my Ride Kink this year it wasn't till about day 15 that I needed to worry about waxing it. The only time that I needed to consider it was on a really cold snow day.

From Burton about my base 
_"Taking dual temperature wax impregnation to scary-fast, chemistry-nerd levels, N2O WFO blends high and low temperature-reactive waxes with a super durable and absorbent high-density sintered material. The result is a super fast, low-maintenance base that stays Wide F!#@ing Open all season in any condition imaginable."_


For the Ride board I have sent them an email asking them about their snowboard bases. Everthing else I have looked up has been all over the place as far as waxing a new board.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

A lot of people bash burton for their ridiculous prices...but truth be told, they put every single dollar into their higher end boards and it shows when u take them out on the hill.

Even the factory wax is highly buffed and is durable as hell...when i bought my custom x, i rode it for an entire year and there were no signs of a dried out base..


----------

